# Ipod Shuffle --> Help



## Nat09 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai retrouver mon ipod Shuffle ( le carré ) après mon déménagement  ! Il était dans sa boite donc aucun coup possible etc !! 
Seulement il ne fonctionne plus ... il s'allume plus , il es plus détécté par Itunes ... enfin bref il a l'air MORT ... alors qu'il fonctionnais très bien y'a p-e 4 mois ! 

J'ai lu qu'on pouvais faire un RESET mais c'est expliquer d'appuyer sur le menu et le bouton central ... sauf que le Menu y'en a pas sur un shuffle ... y'a que le bouton central ! 

Est ce que qlq a une idée de ce qu'il faut faire ? 

MERCI ! 
Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

N'est-il pas juste complètement déchargé ?
Laisse-le un peu à charger, tu verras.


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

Pour faire un Reset sur iPOD Shuffle, la procédure est là:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1655?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Nat09 (27 Mai 2011)

Merci de m'avoir répondu ... 

J'ai essayer de le laisser en charge pdt presque 4 heures d'affilé .... et tjr rien ! 
J'ai fait ce qu'ils disaient dans l'article et tout et toujours rien ! 
Je crois qu'il a rendu l'âme ... c vraiment bizarre car franchement je vois pas du tout ce qui aurait pu faire qu'il ne fonctionne plus  ... 

Enfin je vais tenter d'aller dans un Apple Store un de ces jours ... l'emmener avec moi et voire ce qu'ils peuvent faire ! je pense que c la derniere solution ! 

En tous cas merci !


----------

